# Needed a vice-stop



## Shotgun (Jul 19, 2021)

Had some cutoffs from some 3/4" angle.  Cross drilled a couple holes, and then slit it in half on the bandsaw. 
A short cutoff from a 2" round.  Cut a flat with an endmill, so that I could drop a couple .315" holes off center, then popped it in the lathe for a hole down the center.  Dropped it in the bandsaw to slice off sections.  2 cuts centered on the offset holes and one between them.  Tapped the bottom section.
Cut the head and threads off of a rotary engine case bolt, and then added an allen wrench.


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jul 19, 2021)

Thats a great use of existing materials.  Are the 2 guide holes fixed at 90 to each other or are they in different "slices" so the angle can change?


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 19, 2021)

Shopsweeper said:


> Thats a great use of existing materials.  Are the 2 guide holes fixed at 90 to each other or are they in different "slices" so the angle can change?


The junction is made up of four slices.  Loosening the bolt allows:
- the allen wrench to rotate up and down
- the allen wrench to rotate left and right
- the allen wrench to slide left and right
- the allen wrench to slide back and forth.
- the allen wrench to flip around 

Only the bottom slice, opposite the screw head, is threaded.  The others are drilled for a clearance fit of the screw.


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you for the breakdown.  I'm dreaming up a version of this and I appreciate the details.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 19, 2021)

I do love to see all the different approaches to the same problem.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 19, 2021)

@MrWhoopee , my original plan looked much more like that, but kept getting pushed off due to the multiple parts to machine and me already having too many projects ongoing.  I kept pairing it down.  Even as I was building it, I was planning on two of the positioning knuckles.  The extra piece of rod (from another case bolt) was supposed to be part of the project.  But, as I was looking for another piece of scrap for the second knuckle, I saw the allen wrench through the sweat in my eyes.  DONE!!

Now that it's done, I'm very happy with the flexibility and single tool nature.


----------



## tjb (Jul 19, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> I do love to see all the different approaches to the same problem.
> 
> View attachment 372631


Is that way cover made from a sanding belt?


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 19, 2021)

tjb said:


> Is that way cover made from a sanding belt?


Leather from an old couch cushion.

Oops.  You weren't talking to me.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 19, 2021)

tjb said:


> Is that way cover made from a sanding belt?


No, it's neoprene belting from McMaster









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------

